# Perforated zinc sheet



## Knot Competent (5 Sep 2007)

Can anyone tell me of a supplier of this stuff?
Or is it so old-fashioned that nobody sells it any more?
I need a few pieces, less than a square foot in total, for swarm boxes.
Any perforated metal non-ferrous sheet will do.

Regards, John


----------



## Fecn (5 Sep 2007)

I don't know about Zinc mesh, but would Aluminium mesh meet your requirements. Halfords sell it (for car body repair purposes) at £1.49 for about a square foot.


----------



## Knot Competent (6 Sep 2007)

Thanks for that suggestion. I know the stuff; it's too light and flimsy for my purpose, I need something stiffer and heavier if possible. My bees have tungsten carbide teeth!

John


----------



## Adam (6 Sep 2007)

He he. Another beekeeper!

Adam


----------



## Adam (6 Sep 2007)

PS:

Try here:
http://www.jtwirecloth.com/


----------

